# I'm living with an English family for six months.



## wolfbm1

Witam.

W podręczniku Total English Pre-Intermediate Student's Book natknąłem się na następującą rozmowę pomiędzy ankieterem i kobietą z Hiszpanii:
"I: OK ... and what are you doing in London?
W: I'm working as an au pair. I'm living with an English family for six months and looking after their children."

Zastanawiam się jak poprawnie przetłumaczyć zdanie zaznaczone kolorem czerwonym.

"Ankieter: OK ... a co Pani porabia w Londynie?

Kobieta: Pracuję jako operka. Mieszkam z angielską rodziną sześć miesięcy i zajmuję się ich dziećmi."


Mieszkam z angielską rodziną sześć miesięcy nie brzmi dobrze. Naprawdę nie wiem jak to przetłumaczyć.


----------



## kokosz1975

Dobry wieczór, wolfbm1.
A co powiesz na:
   "Będę mieszkać u rodziny angielskiej przez sześć miesięcy."

 Zdanie to za pierwszym razem też wydawało mi się nienaturalne , ale po pięciokrotnym przeczytaniu na głos, brzmiało lepiej.

 Mieszkam u cioci, wujka, rodziny. Więc "będę mieszkać u rodziny angielskiej" też powinno być ok. 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## wolfbm1

Dobry wieczór, kokosz1975.  Dziękuję.

"Ankieter: OK ... a co Pani porabia w Londynie?

Kobieta: Pracuję jako operka. Będę mieszkać u rodziny angielskiej przez sześć miesięcy i zajmować się ich dziećmi."
Chyba nie bardzo to zdanie pasuje, bo operka już mieszka u tej rodziny i już zajmuje się jej dziećmi.


----------



## BezierCurve

Może:

Jestem/przyjechałam tu na sześć miesięcy; mieszkam u angielskiej rodziny i zajmuję się ich dziećmi.


----------



## wolfbm1

BezierCurve said:


> Może:
> 
> Jestem/przyjechałam tu na sześć miesięcy; mieszkam u angielskiej rodziny i zajmuję się ich dziećmi.



Taki jest tego sens. To znaczy, że nieraz trzeba użyć w tłumaczeniu polskim innego czasu i innych czasowników.


----------



## BezierCurve

W tym przypadku to chyba jedyny sposób, żeby oddać pełny sens Present Continuous.


----------



## DW

_Pracuję jako au pair, mieszkając obecnie sześć miesięcy u angielskiej rodziny i zajmując się dziećmi._


----------



## wolfbm1

Dziękuję, The Dw-cum-LS-cum-RB. Z tego zdania może wynikać, że operka mieszka u angielskiej rodziny już od sześciu miesięcy, a ma wynikać, że przyjechała do Londynu na okres sześciu miesięcy. 

(Na pewno o to chodzi, bo na forum angielskim mi to tak wytłumaczono. Podobna opinia jest tutaj. 
Z czasownikiem 'study' Myridon miała kłopot, ale dadane nie.

Więcej przykładów z czasownikiem ’live’ jest na Google pod hasłem: "* are living in Germany for 3 years".
Zastanawiam się, z jakimi jeszcze czasownikami podajemy okres robienia czegoś.)


----------



## Thomas1

Tłumaczenie Beziera jest bardzo dobre moim zdaniem. Można by też pokombinować z czasem przyszłym (jeśli to początek pracy), jak zostało zasugerowane przez Kokosza:
Co pani robi w Londynie?

Pracuję jako aupair*. Przyjechałam tu na sześć miesięcy i będę mieszkać u angielskiej rodziny.
albo
Będę tu pracować jako aupair* i mieszkać u angielskiej rodziny przez sześć miesięcy.

* nie wiem czy tak wygląda spolszczona pisownia tego słowa; potocznie często się mówi "operka".


----------



## wolfbm1

Ankieter i au-pair są w Harrodsie. Być może, to długi weekend i au-pair zwiedza Londyn. Właściwą pracę rozpocznie w poniedziałek. Ale dla Anglika to nie ma znaczenia. Mogłaby zdanie I’m living with an English family for a month powiedzieć w jakimkolwiek etapie pobytu. A więc, nie ma na myśli przyszłości, lecz teraźniejszość, to co obecnie robi. (Tematem lekcji w podręczniku Total English jest the present continuous for temporary actions ’around now’.) Wydaje mi się, że propozycja Brezier to najlepsze wyjście.


----------



## Ral.G

Pracuję jako au pair. Mieszkam u angielskiej rodziny, która wynajęła mnie na sześć miesięcy by zajmować się ich dziećmi.


----------



## wolfbm1

Ral.G said:


> Pracuję jako au pair. Mieszkam u angielskiej rodziny, która wynajęła mnie na sześć miesięcy by zajmować się ich dziećmi.


Dziękuję, Ral.G.


----------



## Ben Jamin

The DW-cum-LS-cum-RB said:


> _Pracuję jako au pair, mieszkając obecnie sześć miesięcy u angielskiej rodziny i zajmując się dziećmi._



„... _mieszkając obecnie sześć miesięcy ...” __nie brzmi dobrze po polsku. Powinni byc’: _„... _mieszkając od sześciu miesięcy ...”_
Gdyby jednak założyć, że Hiszpanka mówi poprawną angielsczyzną, to tłumaczenie “mieszkam tu od sześciu miesięcy” byłoby niemożliwe gramatycznie, powinna była powiedziec’: „ .. I have been living here six months”. Podążając dalej tym tropem pozostaje propozycja podana przez Bezier Curve: „Przyjechałam tu na sześć miesięcy” jako jedyne poprawne.


----------



## wolfbm1

Ben Jamin said:


> ... Gdyby jednak założyć, że Hiszpanka mówi poprawną angielsczyzną ...


Mówi poprawną angielszczyzną z akcentem hiszpańskim. Wywiad z Hiszpanką jest w lekcji dotyczącej użycia the present continuous "around now". Okazuje się, że słowa for albo since nie zawsze muszą być używane tylko z aspektem "perfect". 
Zdanie "I'm living with an English family for six months" mówi, że Hiszpanka mieszka u angielskiej rodziny tymczasowo i że ten okres wynosi ( czy też wyniesie) sześć miesięcy. Tylko Anglik może tak powiedzieć. Polak nie może powiedzieć "*Mieszkam* u angielskiej rodziny *przez sześć miesięcy* i bawię ich dzieci." Może powiedzieć "Przyjechałam tu na sześć miesięcy" albo "Mieszkam obecnie u angielskiej rodziny i bawię ich dzieci. Jestem tutaj na sześć miesięcy."


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Mówi poprawną angielszczyzną z akcentem hiszpańskim. Wywiad z Hiszpanką jest w lekcji dotyczącej użycia the present continuous "around now". Okazuje się, że słowa for albo since nie zawsze muszą być używane tylko z aspektem "perfect".
> Zdanie "I'm living with an English family for six months" mówi, że Hiszpanka mieszka u angielskiej rodziny tymczasowo i że ten okres wynosi ( czy też wyniesie) sześć miesięcy. Tylko Anglik może tak powiedzieć. Polak nie może powiedzieć "*Mieszkam* u angielskiej rodziny *przez sześć miesięcy* i bawię ich dzieci." Może powiedzieć "Przyjechałam tu na sześć miesięcy" albo "Mieszkam obecnie u angielskiej rodziny i bawię ich dzieci. Jestem tutaj na sześć miesięcy."




Ja bym nie powiedział "Jestem tutaj na sześć miesięcy", lecz "Będę tu przez sześć miesięcy", lub "Przyjechałem tutaj na sześć miesięcy."


----------

